# Room / Board question



## John_NL (3 Jun 2012)

I am assuming during BMQ you dont have to pay for room / board / food etc. HOWEVER what about after, during the rest of the training for what ever trade you are in. Say, the 17 weeks of infantry training? do you pay room / board there until you move.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Jun 2012)

You have to pay for rations and quarters (R&Q) on BMQ unless you are married/common-law and maintain a residence in your hometown. (Proof of relationship and payment of mortgage/rent will be required. You can't claim common-law and have your girlfriend living at her or your parents' home to get this.) After BMQ you will pay R&Q if you live in barracks (a.k.a. the shacks). If you get a Private Married Quarter (PMQ), you will pay rent for that. If you are still married/common-law after BMQ, then you will get free R&Q when the CF sends you away on other courses.


----------



## John_NL (3 Jun 2012)

yeah, I have a wife at home, and was wondering if i would have to be paying rent at "home" and rent at like infantry training for the 17 weeks. Thanks


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2012)

John_NL said:
			
		

> yeah, I have a wife at home, and was wondering if i would have to be paying rent at "home" and rent at like infantry training for the 17 weeks. Thanks



If you have a wife at home and pay rent, bring a copy of your marriage certificate and lease with you. Once you have presented it once, it should be on your file and she should be placed onto your MPRR as your spouse. You don't need to bring this with you to every course you go on in your career.


----------



## John_NL (4 Jun 2012)

kk thanks


----------



## estoguy (4 Jun 2012)

So this only works if you are married/CL?  What if you already own a house but are single?


----------



## seawolf (4 Jun 2012)

Then i believe you can apply to get outa quarters but not rations


----------



## estoguy (4 Jun 2012)

seawolf said:
			
		

> Then i believe you can apply to get outa quarters but not rations



Cool... thanks for the info.  I'll be sure to ask if/when the time comes.


----------



## bridges (4 Jun 2012)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> If you are still married/common-law after BMQ



Heh.   ;D


----------



## Strike (4 Jun 2012)

seawolf said:
			
		

> Then i believe you can apply to get outa *paying for *quarters but not rations



FTFY

Some people take things literally.


----------



## seawolf (4 Jun 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> FTFY
> 
> Some people take things literally.



Touche


----------



## Lare (4 Jun 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> If you have a wife at home and pay rent, bring a copy of your marriage certificate and lease with you. Once you have presented it once, it should be on your file and she should be placed onto your MPRR as your spouse. *You don't need to bring this with you to every course you go on in your career.*



When I got to CFSCE I had to re-prove my common-law status. Show the MPSS clerks my lease, get a copy of the stat dec I had done in basic, and a current bill showing my home address before they would start up Sep pay. Even though 3 days earlier I signed for Sep pay at my last base while clearing out. I was told whenever I go to a new base to be expected to have to re-prove Common-law.

Wasn't too much trouble since I keep a folder with all the information and photocopies of my spouse and daughters birth certificates/ID's that have been signed off as authentic copies by a clerk, but keep it in mind that you may need all that paperwork again, so don't just pile it somewhere where it can get lost.


----------



## knox49 (21 Jun 2012)

When you live on a base you must also pay mess dues! usually 15-45 dollars depending on your mess. they usually take it right out of your first paycheck


----------



## bridges (21 Jun 2012)

knox49 said:
			
		

> When you live on a base you must also pay mess dues! usually 15-45 dollars depending on your mess. they usually take it right out of your first paycheck



Virtually everybody pays mess dues, whether they live on-base or not.  There used to be the odd exception for certain isolated postings that had no mess, such as Whitehorse.


----------



## Bridger (23 Jun 2012)

John_NL...  Make sure you bring copies of everything with you to CFLRS; even if you already provided copies to the RC.  If it`s on the list of documents to bring, make sure you have either the original or a verified copy.

The clerks at CFLRS sometimes don`t receive your documents from the RC...  They will expect YOU to provide copies of your marriage cert, bills, birth certificates etc...  They don`t always expect originals (they know your family may need certain docs) but you will need clearly legible copies, preferably verified by your RC.

My RC made copies of everything and told me I didn`t need to bring any of it with me (it would be forwarded to CFLRS).  Took me 3 weeks of phones calls and faxes to get everything cleared up at CFLRS, even though I had already given the RC every piece of documentation they asked for.


----------

